# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  आज का राशिफल

## pkpasi

*
 7 जुलाई विक्रमी संवत 2074 शक संवत 1939 दक्षिणायणे भास्करे, वर्षा ऋतु, मास आषाढ, पक्ष शुक्ल, तिथि चतुर्दशी 29.31 तक पश्चात पूर्णिमा, नक्षत्र ज्येष्ठा 11.23 तक पश्चात मूल, योग शुक्ल 9.06, करण गर 18.25, चन्द्रमा धनु राशि में 11.23 पर। सूर्योदय प्रात: 5.31 तथा सूर्यास्त सायं 19.21 पर। दिशा शूल पश्चिम में। राहूकाल 10.30 से 12.00
मेष: पूर्वाहन 11.23 के बाद धन लाभ का योग है। कोई अटका हुआ पुराना कार्य सम्पन्न होगा। मित्रों का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा। कोई प्रसन्नता का समाचार प्राप्त हो सकता है।
वृष: मन प्रसन्न रहेगा। कोई समस्या परेशान करेगी, परन्तु उसका समाधान हो जायेगा। परिश्रम अधिक करना पडेगा। कोई अच्छा समाचार प्राप्त होगा।
मिथुन: व्यापार में प्रगति होगी। दूर-समीप की यात्रा हो सकती है। मान-सम्मान व प्रतिष्ठा में वृद्धि होगी।
कर्क: अधिकारियों का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा। परिवार में सामंजस्य स्थापित होगा। समस्याओं का समाधान होगा। मित्रों से प्रसन्नता प्राप्त होगी। खर्च अधिक होगा।
सिंह: मन शान्त रहेगा। सन्तान का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा। बुद्धि-विवेक द्वारा लाभ प्राप्ति का योग है। पराक्रम व प्रतिष्ठा में वृद्धि होगी।
कन्या: शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में लाभ होगा। व्यापार में प्रगति होगी। किसी कीमती चीज की खरीदारी हो सकती है। नौकरी-पेशा लोगों की उन्नति का योग है।
तुला: धन का लाभ होगा। सामाजिक दायित्व का निर्वाह होगा। परिजनों का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा। किसी समस्या का समाधान हो सकता है।
वृश्चिक: शारीरिक सुख प्राप्त होगा। समस्या का निराकरण होगा। धन का लाभ होगा। मित्रों से मिलाप होगा। किसी अच्छे समाचार से प्रसन्नता होगी।
धनु: मन शान्त रहेगा। व्यापार में वृद्धि होगी। परीक्षा में सफलता का योग है। राजपक्ष से लाभ प्राप्त होगा।
मकर: पारिवारिक समस्या का समाधान होगा। धन का लाभ होगा। दूर-समीप की यात्रा का योग है। अच्छे कार्यों में धन खर्च होगा।
कुम्भ: घर में खुशी का वातावरण बना रहेगा। राजकाज में सफलता मिलेगी। पिता द्वारा सुख सहयोग मिलेगा। आंशिक लाभ एवं कारोबार में विस्तार होगा।
मीन: धर्म-आस्था में वृद्धि होगी। निर्माण कार्य में प्रगति होगी। मान-सम्मान में बढोत्तरी होगी। परीक्षा में सफलता मिलेगी। शत्रु पर विजय प्राप्त होगी।



*

----------


## pkpasi

*
8 जुलाई 2017
विक्रमी संवत 2074 शक संवत 1939 दक्षिणायणे भास्करे, वर्षा ऋतु, मास आषाढ, पक्ष शुक्ल, तिथि चतुर्दशी 7.32 तक पश्चात पूर्णिमा, नक्षत्र मूल 14.10 तक पश्चात पू.अ., योग बृ 9.55, करण वणिज, सूर्योदय प्रात: 5.31 तथा सूर्यास्त सायं 19.17 पर। दिशा शूल पूर्व में। राहूकाल 9.00 से 10.30 तक।

मेष: दिन अच्छा रहेगा। कोई रूका हुआ काम बनेगा। राजकाज में सफलता मिलेगी। निर्माण कार्य में प्रगति होगी। धन का लाभ होगा।

वृष: मन में प्रसन्नता रहेगी। कोई काम पूर्ण होने की आशा है। धन आगमन का योग बनेगा। परिवार का सहयोग मिलेगा।

मिथुन: व्यापार में वृद्धि होगी। अधिकारी से लाभ मिलेगा। पिता से सहयोग मिलेगा। मित्रों से मिलन होगा। सामाजिक कार्य में व्यस्तता रहेगी।

कर्क: दूर-समीप की यात्रा होगी। मन उथल-पुथल रहेगा। अच्छे कार्य में खर्च होगा। मित्रों से सहानुभूति प्राप्त होगी।

सिंह: मानसिक शान्ति प्राप्त होगी। धन का लाभ होगा। अन्यंत्र साधन के द्वारा सुख मिलेगा। शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में प्रगति होगी।

कन्या: शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में लाभ होगा। व्यापार में प्रगति होगी। दैनिक कार्यों में व्यस्तता रहेगी। परीक्षा में सफलता मिलेगी।

तुला: धन का लाभ होगा। धर्म यात्रा का योग है। सामाजिक प्रतिष्ठा बढेगी। धन का लाभ होगा। प्रियजन से मिलाप होगा।

वृश्चिक: स्वास्थ्य में सुधार होगा। संतान का सहयोग मिलेगा। पारिवारिक समस्या का निवारण होगा। धन का लाभ मिलेगा। कारोबार में वृद्धि होगी।

धनु: मानसिक बैचेनी रहेगी। व्यापार में वृद्धि होगी, धन का लाभ होगा। समस्या का समाधान होगा। मित्रों से सुख मिलेगा।

मकर: धन का लाभ होगा। अच्छा समाचार मिलेगा। कार्य में उत्साह बना रहेगा। धार्मिक कार्य सम्पन्न होंगे।

कुम्भ: व्यापार में लाभ मिलेगा। अच्छे समाचार की प्राप्ति होगी। समस्या का निराकरण होगा। राजकाज में सफलता मिलेगी। शत्रु परास्त होंगे।

मीन: धन का लाभ मिलेगा। पारिवारिक सुख मिलेगा। पराक्रम में वृद्धि होगी। मित्रों का सहयोग मिलेगा। नौकरी में लाभ मिलेगा।


*

----------


## pkpasi

*
10 जुलाई

श्री शुभ संवत 2074, शाके 1939, सौम्य गोल, आषाढ़ शुक्ल पक्ष, वर्षा ऋतु, गुरू उदय पूर्वे, शुक्रोदय पूर्वे, तिथि चतुर्दशी, शनिवासरे, मूल नक्षत्रे, ब्रम्ह योगे, वणिक करणे, धनु की चन्द्रमा, भद्रा रात्रि 1/41 तक, पूर्णिमा वृत, मूल समाप्त दिनांक 2/30 पर, बुद्धोदय पश्चिमे, पूर्व दिशा की यात्रा शुभ होगी।

आज जन्म लिया बालक…….
आज जन्म लिया बालक दार्शनिक, सुन्दर, सुशील, बैंक कर्मचारी, कम्प्यूटर इंजीनियर, कम्प्यूटर ऑपरेटर तथा टाइपिस्ट तथा शार्टहेण्ड वाला, लेखापाल, प्रबंधक, मैनेजमेन्ट कर्ता, सेलटेक्स, इनकम टेक्स अफसर होवेगा।

मेष राशि :- शत्रुओं का समन, स्वजनों का साथ मिलेगा, शत्रु कर्यों में प्रवृत्ति होगी तथा ध्यान दें।

वृष राशि :- पारिवारिक उत्तर दायित्व की पूर्ति होगी, धर्म अध्ययन में वृद्धि होगी, ध्यान दें।

मिथुन राशि :- मित्रों का सहयोग मिलेगा, भाग्य उन्नति करेगा, प्रियजनों से मेल-मिलाप होगा।

कर्क राशि :- स्त्री-संतान का सुख मिलेगा, नौकरी में पदोन्नति का योग बनेगा, ध्यान दें।

सिंह राशि :- पत्नी के स्वास्थ्य की चिन्ता तथा चोट से धन की हानि का योग अवश्य बनेगा।

कन्या राशि :- कार्य व्यवसाय में अर्थ लाभ, आलस्य की स्थिति, परिश्रम से सफलता मिलेगी।

तुला राशि :- आर्थिक सामाजिक-राजनैतिक विकास, स्त्री पक्ष आदि से सुख अवश्य ही मिलेगी।

वृश्चिक राशि :- पत्नी संतान सुख, आकस्मिक धन लाभ, विवाद निपटा लेवें, सफलता मिलेगी।

धनु राशि :- पुरानी समस्याओं का समाधान होगा, अच्छे लोगों से सहयोग मिलेगा तथा कार्य बनेंगे।

मकर राशि :- इष्ट मित्रों से इच्छानुकूल सहयोग की प्राप्ति होगी तथा दामपत्य जीवन सुखी रहेगा।

कुंभ राशि :- विरोध की स्थिति बनेगी, गृह कलह से मन अप्रसन्न रहेगा, समय का ध्यान रखें।

मीन राशि :- व्यर्थ विवाद होने का भय, सामान्य व्यवहार का वातावरण अवश्य ही होवेगा।


*

----------


## pkpasi

*
12.07.17 बुधवार चंद्र मकर राशि व धनिष्ठा नक्षत्र, भाग्यांक 2, शुभरंग सफ़ेद, शुभदिशा उत्तरपश्चिम, राहुकाल दिन 12 से दिन 1:30 तक।

उपाय: सभी 12 राशियों के व्यक्ति दैनिक सफलता के लिए देवी दुर्गा पर पीपल के पत्ते चढ़ाएं। 

मेष: ऑफिस में मंदगति से काम होगा। जूनियर्स हाथ बंटाएंगे।। स्टूडैंट्स का पढ़ाई से ध्यान हटेगा। अनुभवी लोगों से लाभ मिलेगा।
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 3, शुभ रंग पीला, शुभ दिशा उत्तर-पूर्व, शुभ समय सायं 06:00 से सायं 07:30 तक।

वृष: इनवैस्टमैंट कि टैंशन खत्म होगी। मनोरंजन का सुख मिलेगा। डेली रूटीन का पूरा प्रोग्राम व्यवस्थित होगा। सभी इच्छाएं पूरी होंगी।
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 9, शुभ रंग नारंगी, शुभ दिशा: दक्षिण, शुभ समय शाम 03:00 से शाम 04:30 तक।

मिथुन: बातचीत में सावधानी बरतें। मांगलिक कार्य में जाएंगे। यंगस्टर्स को टीमवर्क से लाभ होगा। सहकर्मियों को विश्वास में लेंगे। 
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 8, शुभ रंग काला, शुभ दिशा पश्चिम, शुभ समय शाम 04:30 से सायं 06:00 तक।

कर्क: रोमांटिक माहौल में विपरीत लिंग के प्रति रुझान बढ़ेगा। जीवनसाथी संग रिश्तों में ईमानदारी बरतें। स्टूडैंट्स का पढ़ाई में मन लगेगा।
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 5, शुभ रंग हरा, शुभ दिशा उत्तर, शुभ समय प्रातः 07:30 से प्रातः 09:00 तक।

सिंह: मेहनत का पूरा फल मिलेगा। प्रेमी संग शाम की डेट कामयाब होगी। मान-सम्मान में वृद्धि होगी। लेन-देन के कारण टैंशन के संकेत हैं।
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 4, शुभ रंग नीला, शुभ दिशा दक्षिण-पश्चिम, शुभ समय दिन में 01:30 से शाम 03:00 तक।

कन्या: लाभ के मौके मिलेंगे। असरदार शख्स पर पैसा खर्च होगा। फोन द्वारा जरूरी खबर मिलेगी। नई बिजनैस डील फाइनलाईज़ न करें।
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 8, शुभ रंग काला, शुभ दिशा पश्चिम, शुभ समय शाम 04:30 से सायं 06:00 तक।

तुला: नए मकान के योग बन रहे हैं। खास परिचय से बिजनैस में लाभ पहुंचेगा। पारिवारिक मामलात में मदद की जरूरत पड़ेगी। 
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 9, शुभ रंग नारंगी, शुभ दिशा: दक्षिण, शुभ समय शाम 03:00 से शाम 04:30 तक।

वृश्चिक: अच्छे व्यवहार से नए मित्र बनेंगे। नए प्रोजेक्ट पर काम शुरू होगा। जीवनसाथी व बच्चों संग समय बिताने से खुशी मिलेगी। 
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 3, शुभ रंग पीला, शुभ दिशा उत्तर-पूर्व, शुभ समय सायं 06:00 से सायं 07:30 तक।

धनु: राजनीतिक गतिविधियां बढ़ेंगी। अनुभवी व्यक्ति से लाभ उठाएंगे। स्वास्थ्य चिंतित करेगा। प्रॉपर्टी के लंबित मामले हल होंगे। 
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 6, शुभ रंग गुलाबी, शुभ दिशा दक्षिण-पूर्व, शुभ समय प्रातः 10:30 से दोपहर 12:00 तक।

मकर: छोटे-मोटे झगड़े होंगे व सूझ-बूझ से हल होंगे। बुजुर्गों की चिंता रहेगी। उलझनें कम होंगी। बिजनैस में जोखिम से लाभ होगा।
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 2, शुभ रंग, शुभ दिशा उत्तर-पश्चिम, शुभ समय प्रातः 09:00 से प्रातः 10:30 तक।

कुंभ: बाहर खाने से बचें बदहज़मी के योग हैं। घर के छोटे सदस्यों के साथ अधिक वक्त बिताएंगे। करीबी दोस्त से झगडे़ निपटेंगे। 
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 2, शुभ रंग, शुभ दिशा उत्तर-पश्चिम, शुभ समय प्रातः 09:00 से प्रातः 10:30 तक।

मीन: असरदार लोगों व प्रेमी का साथ मिलेगा। उत्साह बना रहेगा। पारिवारिक शांति रहेगी। दुविधा वश मुनाफे में अड़चने आएंगी।
शुभाशुभ: शुभ अंक 6, शुभ रंग गुलाबी, शुभ दिशा दक्षिण-पूर्व, शुभ समय प्रातः 10:30 से दोपहर 12:00 तक।



*

----------


## gersane

नए कुंडली लिखना क्यों बंद कर दिया?


ये धागे वे हैं जो मेरे दिन शुरू करते हैं। मुझे कई अलग-अलग स्थानों की कुंडली पढ़ने में बहुत खुशी है, अगर कोई नया प्रयास करना चाहता है तो वे उस स्थान पर जा सकते हैं जहां उनके पास पहले से ही 2019 का कुंडली है।


एकमात्र चीज जिसे मैंने अभी तक प्राप्त नहीं किया है, वह मेरी प्रेम स्थिति का उत्तर है, क्या कोई मुझे सलाह या एक अच्छा ज्योतिषी दे सकता है? मेरा जन्म 6 अप्रैल, 1979 को हुआ था

----------


## MahaThug

*आज सभी राशि के लोग दिवाली की साफ-सफाई में व्यस्त रहेंगे। सभी से निवेदन है की मुंह पर कपडा बांध कर सफाई करे अन्यथा सांस में पुरानी धूल जाने से खांसी वह जुकाम की समस्या हो सकती है। काम करते समय १९९० के दशक के गाने रेडियो या प्लेयर पर सुनने से काम में अत्याधिक आनंद की अनुभूति हो सकती है।*

----------


## superidiotonline

> *आज सभी राशि के लोग दिवाली की साफ-सफाई में व्यस्त रहेंगे। सभी से निवेदन है की मुंह पर कपडा बांध कर सफाई करे अन्यथा सांस में पुरानी धूल जाने से खांसी वह जुकाम की समस्या हो सकती है। काम करते समय १९९० के दशक के गाने रेडियो या प्लेयर पर सुनने से काम में अत्याधिक आनंद की अनुभूति हो सकती है।*


90's men to ek hi film record break blockbuster hui thi- 'DDLJ'

----------


## MahaThug

[QUOTE=superidiotonline;2361333]90's men to ek hi film record break blockbuster hui thi- 'DDLJ'

दरअसल हम ईस गीत की बात कर रहे थे....

----------


## MahaThug

कोई ज्योतिषाचार्य है जो दिसम्बर के अंत तक सभी राशियों का वार्षिक राशिफल बताए?

----------


## superidiotonline

> कोई ज्योतिषाचार्य है जो दिसम्बर के अंत तक सभी राशियों का वार्षिक राशिफल बताए?


अनीता जी खुद ज्योतिषाचार्य हैं!

----------


## MahaThug

> अनीता जी खुद ज्योतिषाचार्य हैं!


ठीक है तब तो। उनसे कहना पडॅगा की हमारा राशिफल ईस वर्ष अच्छा लिखे।

----------


## MahaThug

20 जनवरी, 2019

1. मेष राश*िफल / Aries Horoscope Today : आज मानसिक परेशानी रहेगी। विवादों से दूर रहने का प्रयास करें। धन के व्यय की संभावना रहेगी। आई टी और बैंकिंग फील्ड से सम्बद्ध जातकों को  संघर्ष करना पड़ेगा। किसी नए व्यवसाय के बारे में योजना बनेगी। दाम्पत्य जीवन में माधुर्यता बनी रहेगी। प्रेम के विवाह की परिणती के लिए विवादों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है। सफेद रंग शुभ है। स्वास्थ्य लगभग अच्छा रहेगा।                                             
2. वृष राश*िफल / Tauras Horoscope Today : कार्यों की अधिकता से व्यस्त रहेंगे। स्टूडेंट्स अपने कैरियर में सफलता से प्रसन्न रहेंगे। छोटी छोटी बातों का तनाव बना रहेगा। स्वास्थ्य से कष्ट संभव रहेगा। यात्रा का सुअवसर प्राप्त हो सकता है। लव लाइफ अच्छी रहेगी। नारंगी और हरा रंग शुभ है। गो माता को केला खिलाएं।श्री सूक्त का पाठ लाभकारी है।


3. मिथुन राश*िफल / Gemini Horoscope Today : आज आप अपने मनोरंजन में व्यस्त रहेंगे। हर्ष भरा दिन है। धन के व्यय होने की संभावना रहेगी।आई टी तथा बैंकिंग के जातकों को प्राप्त सफलता से उनका मन हर्षित रहेगा। लव लाइफ शानदार रहेगी। दाम्पत्य जीवन में क्रोध को स्थान मत दें। नीला और सफेद रंग समृद्धि कारक है।श्वांस विकार की संभावनाएं रहेंगी। गरीबों में कम्बल बांटना पुण्य दायी है। 


4. कर्क राश*िफल /  Cancer Horoscope Today : घर से संबंधित कार्यों में व्यस्त रहेंगे। आई टी और मीडिया तथा फ़िल्म से सम्बद्ध जातक सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे। पॉलिटिक्स  के लोग अपने कार्यों से अपने उच्च नेताओं को खुश रखेंगे। छात्रों के लिए आज का दिन भाग्यवृद्धि कारक है। प्यार में कोई अच्छा उपहार प्राप्त करेंगे। वैवाहिक जीवन में प्यार बना रहेगा। स्वास्थ्य सुख में प्रसन्नता बनी रहेगी। पीला तथा सफेद रंग शुभ है। भाग्य में वृद्धि के लिए ऊनी वस्त्रों का  का दान करें।


5. सिंह राश*िफल / Leo Horoscope Today : राजनीति में सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। व्ययवसाय करने वालों के लिए आज का दिन प्रगतिकारक है। मीडिया और आई टी से जुड़े लोग अपने कार्यों से संतुष्ट रहेंगे। छात्रों को नवीन अवसरों की प्राप्ति होगी।मित्रों संग घूमने का आनन्द उठाएंगे। आज का रोमांटिक दिन आपके लिए एक सुखद एहसास रहेगा।आज का शुभ रंग है पीला। दाम्पत्य जीवन बहुत अच्छा रहेगा। भगवान सूर्य को प्रणाम करें।गायत्री मंत्र पढ़ें।


6. कन्या राश*िफल / Virgo Horoscope Today : आज व्ययवसाय में सफल रहेंगे। राजनीति से सम्बद्ध लोगों का दिन उपलब्धियों से भरा रहेगा। छात्र उन्नति करेंगे। प्रतियोगी परीक्षाओं में लाभ होगा।धन प्राप्ति के मार्ग में बाधाएं समाप्त होंगी।वैवाहिक जीवन सफल रहेगा। आज धन के व्यय को लेकर चिंतित रहेंगे। शुगर से दिक्कत हो सकती है। नीला रंग शुभ है। गो माता को केला खिलाएं।


7. तुला राश*िफल /  Libra Horoscope Today : पहले से चली आ रही कई घरेलू समस्याओं का समाधान होगा। व्ययसाई आज अपने कार्य से खुश रहेंगे। धन का व्यय होगा।लव लाइफ शानदार रहेगी। जीवन साथी संग खूबसूरत यात्रा होगी। स्वास्थ्य सुख में बीपी के रोग से परेशानीआ सकती है। नीला तथा हरा रंग शुभ है। बहते जल में तांबा  प्रवाहित करें।                


8. वृश्चिक राश*िफल / Scorpio Horoscope Today : आज धन के निवेश में रुचि लेंगे। धन का आगमन होगा। लव लाइफ अच्छी रहनी चाहिए। किसी रिश्तेदार से किसी बात को लेकर विवाद हो सकता है। दाम्पत्य जीवन में जीवन साथी के हेल्थ को लेकर चिंतित रहेंगे। स्वास्थ्य को लेकर परेशान रहेंगे। उदर विकार से कष्ट हो सकता है। नारंगी रंग शुभ है। श्री सुन्दरकाण्ड का पाठ करें। किसी गरीब व्यक्ति को लाल ऊनी वस्त्र का दान करें। 


9. धनु राश*िफल / Sagittarius Horoscope Today : निर्णय लेने में इत्मीनान रखें। छात्र शिक्षा में सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे।धार्मिक कार्यों में व्यस्तता रहेगी।मनोरंजन और फ़िल्म फील्ड के जातकों के लिए कई नवीन अवसर उपलब्ध रहेंगे। राजनीतिज्ञों को लाभ की प्राप्ति होगी। लव लाइफ शानदार रहेगी। सफेद रंग शुभ है। आज आपकी हेल्थ अच्छी रहेगी। श्री विष्णुसहस्त्रनाम  का पाठ करें।


10. मकर राश*िफल / Capricorn Horoscope Today : राजनीति में सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। फ़िल्म तथा टीवी से सम्बद्ध जातक लाभान्वित होंगे।इंजीनियरिं   और मेडिकल के छात्रों को उनकी मेहनत का परिणाम मिलेगा। राहु तथा केतु का प्रभाव इस राशि पर है। धन का व्यय होगा। आई टी और मीडिया फील्ड के जातक संघर्ष के बाद ही अपने टारगेट को प्राप्त करेंगे। वैवाहिक जीवन सुखद रहेगा। नीला रंग शुभ है। हेल्थ बहुत अच्छी नहीं रहेगी। तिल का दान करें।                                             


11. कुंभ राश*िफल / Aquarius Horoscope Today : धन का आगमन हो सकता है।छात्र सफल रहेंगे।व्यवसाय से सम्बद्ध लोग अपने टारगेट को प्राप्त करेंगे। आज आप शिक्षा में लाभ की प्राप्ति करेंगे। किसी बात को लेकर तनाव  हो सकता है। लव लाइफ में किसी बात को लेकर मतभेद हो सकता है।नीला तथा हरा रंग शुभ है। स्वास्थ्य सुख बहुत अच्छा नहीं रहेगा।  वाहन का प्रयोग सावधानी पूर्वक करें। गाय को केला खिलाएं।    


12. मीन राश*िफल / Pisces Horoscope Today : राजनीतिज्ञ सफल रहेंगे। लव लाइफ में मन की बात कहने का शानदार समय है। विवाह का प्रस्ताव रख सकते हैं। बीपी के रोग से परेशानी हो सकती है। धन का आगमन हो सकता है। स्वास्थ्य को लेकर परेशान रहेंगे। श्री विष्णुसहस्त्रनाम का पाठ करें। गरीबों में कम्बल दान करें।

----------


## superidiotonline

कभी-कभी राशिफल देने से क्या फ़ायदा?

----------


## MahaThug

एक दिन आप पोस्ट कर दें....एक दिन हम कर दिया करेंगे।

----------


## superidiotonline

> एक दिन आप पोस्ट कर दें....एक दिन हम कर दिया करेंगे।


स्कीम तो बढ़िया है- जैसे एक दिन हम आपको जंगल में छोड़ दें और दूसरे दिन आप हमें जंगल में छोड़ दें! मगर इस काम के लिए अधिकृत प्रतिनिधि और पदाधिकारी मंच ज्योतिषी अशोक जी क्या कर रहे हैं?

----------


## MahaThug

राशिफल दिनांक 21 दिसंबर : यहां पढ़ें व*िस्*तार से


1. मेष राश*िफल / Aries Horoscope Today :  किसी निश्चित उद्देश्य  के संपन्न होने से खुश रहेंगे। आज का दिन व्यस्तता भरा रहेगा। छात्र सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे। किसी पुराने मित्र के आगमन से खुश रहेंगे। धन के व्यय की संभावना रहेगी। आई टी और बैंकिंग में जॉब करने वालों को आज संघर्ष करना होगा। दाम्पत्य जीवन में खुशहाली रहेगी। लव लाइफ में किसी समस्या का सामना करना पड़ सकता है। पीला रंग शुभ है। स्वास्थ्य से कष्ट संभव है।
2. वृष राश*िफल / Tauras Horoscope Today : धन के आगमन की व्यवस्था बनेगी। किसी संत का आशीर्वाद प्राप्त हो सकता है। मीडिया तथा आईटी की सर्विस करने वाले संघर्ष के बाद ही सफल रहेंगे। स्टूडेंट्स अपने कैरियर में सफलता से प्रसन्न रहेंगे। आईटी और बैंकिंगफील्ड के जातक आशातीत सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे। जीवन साथी का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा। लव लाइफ शानदार रहेगी। हेल्थ से कष्ट संभव रहेगा।नीला रंग शुभ है।
3. मिथुन राश*िफल / Gemini Horoscope Today : आज धार्मिक कार्य करते रहेंगे। राजनीति से सम्बद्ध जातकों को सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। कई दिनों से लंबित कार्य पूर्ण होगा। छात्र सफल रहेंगे। लव लाइफ में थोड़ा टेंशन रहेगी। दाम्पत्य जीवन में खुशहाली रहेगा। हरा रंग समृद्धि कारक है। रोग वृद्धि की संभावनाएं रहेंगी। गाय को केला खिलाएं।
4. कर्क राश*िफल / Cancer Horoscope Today : राजनीतिज्ञ सफल रहेंगे। ऑफिस के कार्यों में व्यस्त रहेंगे। धार्मिक कार्यों में रुचि और आध्यात्मिक उत्कर्ष की प्राप्ति होगी।आई टी और मीडिया के जातक सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे। संतान की सफलता से खुशी मिलेगी। वैवाहिक जीवन में प्रसन्नता रहेगी। स्वास्थ्य से सुख मिलेगा। पीला रंग शुभ है।
5. सिंह राश*िफल / Leo Horoscope Today : जॉब में सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। मीडिया और बैंकिंग फील्ड में आपके कार्यों से आपके अधिकारी प्रसन्न रहेंगे। छात्रों को नवीन अवसरों की प्राप्ति होगी। किसी रिश्तेदार के आगमन से खुश रहेंगे। लव लाइफ अच्छी रहेगी। श्री हनुमान जी के मंदिर जाकर दर्शन करें। बहते जल में नारियल प्रवाहित करें।आज का शुभ रंग है लाल। वैवाहिक जीवन सुखमय रहेगा। गरीबों में कम्बल दान करें।
6. कन्या राश*िफल / Virgo Horoscope Today : धन का आगमन हो सकता है। राजनीतिज्ञों को सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। आईटी तथा मीडिया फील्ड के जातक अपने काम में उन्नति करेंगे। धन प्राप्ति के नए स्रोत के रास्ते बनेंगे। जीवन साथी द्वारा दिया उपहार आपको प्यार से भर देगा। आज आपकी लव लाइफ अच्छी रहेगी। हेल्थ से परेशानी हो सकती है।नीला रंग शुभ है।
7. तुला राश*िफल / Libra Horoscope Today : व्यवसाय में कई दिनों से रुका कार्य पूर्णता की तरफ अग्रसर हो सकता है । आई टी और मीडिया में कार्य करने वाले जातकों को सफलता मिलेगी। धन का आगमन होगा। छात्र अपनी प्रगति से खुश रहेंगे। खूबसूरत यात्रा हो सकती है। स्वास्थ्य सुख में परेशानी हो सकती है। नीला रंग शुभ है। श्री हनुमान जी का ध्यान करते रहें। बहते जल में नारियल प्रवाहित करें।
8. वृश्चिक राश*िफल / Scorpio Horoscope Today : आज आफिस के कार्यों में रुचि लेंगे। धन का आगमन हो सकता है। लव लाइफ अच्छी रहेगी। श्री कृष्ण उपासना करें।दाम्पत्य जीवन में जीवन साथी को महत्व और समय दें। संतान की सफलता से प्रसन्न रहेंगे। हेल्थ अच्छी रहेगी। पीला तथा नारंगी रंग शुभ है। गेहूं का दान करें। श्री बजरंगबाण का पाठ करें।
9. धनु राश*िफल / Sagittarius Horoscope Today : आज थोड़ा संघर्ष करना होगा। विवादों से बचने का प्रयास करें। छात्र सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे। स्टूडेंट्स अपने परफार्मेंस से खुश रहेंगे। आईटी ,बैंकिंग और मीडिया फील्ड के जातकों के लिए कई नवीन अवसर उपलब्ध रहेंगे जिसका उनको लाभ लेना चाहिए। लव लाइफ शानदार रहेगी। पीला तथा सफेद रंग शुभ है। आज आपकी हेल्थ अच्छी नहीं रहेगी।गरीबों में ऊनी वस्त्रों का दान करें। 
10. मकर राश*िफल / Capricorn Horoscope Today : आज निर्णय लेने में असमंजस की स्थिति रहेगी। आज आपकी मेहनत और लगन जाँब में सफलता दिलाएगी। छात्रों के लिए आज का दिन सफलता का है। बैंकिंग और आईटी फील्ड के जातक अपने टारगेट को प्राप्त करेंगे। लव पार्टनर को शिकायत का अवसर नहीं देंगे।हरा रंग शुभ है। हेल्थ बहुत अच्छी नहीं रहेगी। गरीबों में कम्बल का दान करें।
11. कुंभ राश*िफल / Aquarius Horoscope Today : धन का आगमन हो सकता है। जाब चेंज के अवसर बन सकते हैं। प्रशासनिक सेवा से सम्बद्ध अधिकारी सफल रहेंगे। दाम्पत्य जीवन में किसी बात को लेकर तनाव हो सकता है।लव लाइफ सुखी रहेगी। श्री विष्णु मंदिर में पीत वस्त्र का दान करें। हरा तथा नीला शुभ रंग है। स्वास्थ्य सुख अच्छा रहना चाहिए।। 
12. मीन राश*िफल / Pisces Horoscope Today : व्यवसाय में सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। आई टी,मीडिया और बैंकिंग से सम्बद्ध जातक सफल रहेंगे।लव लाइफ में विवाह की बात रखने का शानदार समय है। हेल्थ से परेशानी हो सकती है। पीला रंग शुभ है। श्री विष्णुसहस्त्रनाम का पाठ करें। चने की दाल का दान करें।निर्धन जनों में कम्बल का दान करें।

----------


## superidiotonline

और मेष राशिफल कहाँ गया?

----------


## MahaThug

आपकी राशि मेष है?

----------


## MahaThug

*राशिफल दिनांक 22 जनवरी* 
*1. मेष राश*िफल / Aries Horoscope Today :* आपका आज का दिन बहुत सफल रहेगा। व्यवसाय में सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे। धन के आगमन की संभावना रहेगी। आई टी और मीडिया में जॉब करने वालों को सफलता मिलेगी। किसी नए व्यवसाय के बारे में योजना बना सकते हैं। दाम्पत्य जीवन में तनाव रहेगा। लव लाइफ में भी किसी समस्या  का सामना करना पड़ सकता है।पीला रंग शुभ है। हेल्थ ठीक रहेगी।
*2. वृष राश*िफल / Tauras Horoscope Today :* धन का आगमन होगा। आईटी तथा बैंकिंग की सर्विस करने वाले उन्नति करेंगे। स्टूडेंट्स अपने करियर में सफलता से प्रसन्न रहेंगे। जीवन साथी का सहयोग प्राप्त होगा। लव लाइफ शानदार रहेगी। उदर विकार से कष्ट संभव रहेगा। हरा रंग शुभ है। श्री हनुमान जी के मंदिर में कपूर जलाएं।
*3. मिथुन राश*िफल / Gemini Horoscope Today :* राजनीति तथा प्रशासन  से सम्बद्ध जातकों  को सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। कई दिनों से लंबित कार्य पूर्ण होगा। लव लाइफ शानदार रहेगी। जॉब में उन्नति होगी।दाम्पत्य जीवन में खुशहाली रहेगा। हरा रंग समृद्धि कारक है। गाय को गुड़ खिलाना पुण्य दायी है। श्री विष्णुसहस्त्रनाम का पाठ करें।
*4. कर्क राश*िफल /  Cancer Horoscope Today :* व्यवसाय में सफलता मिलेगी। घर के कार्यों में व्यस्त रहेंगे। आध्यात्मिक उत्कर्ष की प्राप्ति होगी। धार्मिक कार्यों में रुचि रहेगी। मीडिया और आईटी के जातक सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे। राजनीतिज्ञों के लिए आज का दिन सफल और भाग्यवृद्धि कारक है। लव लाइफ अच्छी रहेगी। स्वास्थ्य से सुख मिलेगा। सफेद रंग शुभ है। भाग्य वृद्धि के लिए भगवान शिव की पूजा करें।
*5. सिंह राश*िफल / Leo Horoscope Today :* व्यवसाय में सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। आई टी और मीडिया फील्ड में आपके कार्यों से आपके अधिकारी प्रसन्न रहेंगे। छात्रों को नवीन अवसरों की प्राप्ति होगी।किसी मित्र के आगमन से खुश रहेंगे। लव लाइफ में थोड़ा तनाव रहेगा। बहते जल में तांबा प्रवाहित करें। आज का शुभ रंग है पीला। वैवाहिक जीवन सुखमय  रहेगा। गायत्री मंत्र का जप करें।
*6. कन्या राश*िफल / Virgo Horoscope Today :* सामाजिक कार्यों में रुचि से मन प्रसन्न रहेगा। संतान को सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। आईटी और फ़िल्म फील्ड के जातक अपने काम में उन्नति करेंगे। छात्रों के प्रगति के मार्ग में आने वाली बाधाएं खत्म होंगी। धन के आगमन के रास्ते बनेंगे। आज आपकी लव लाइफ अच्छी रहेगी। हेल्थ बेहतर रहेगा।हरा रंग शुभ है। 
*7. तुला राश*िफल /  Libra Horoscope Today :* आईटी और मीडिया  में कार्य करने वाले जातकों को आज अपने कार्यों में संघर्ष करना होगा। धन का आगमन होगा।छात्र अपनी प्रगति से खुश रहेंगे। स्वास्थ्य सुख में परेशानी हो सकती है। हरा रंग शुभ है। बहते जल में नारियल प्रवाहित करें। श्री सूक्त का पाठ करें।
*8. वृश्चिक राश*िफल / Scorpio Horoscope Today :* धन का निवेश करने की योजना बना सकते हैं। आई टी, लॉ  तथा बैंकिंग के लोग अपने करियर को आज नया मोड़ देंगे। आज ऑफिस के कार्यों में रुचि लेंगे। धन का आगमन हो सकता है। लव लाइफ अच्छी रहेगी। दाम्पत्य जीवन में जीवन साथी को महत्व दें। स्वास्थ्य को लेकर प्रसन्न रहेंग। सफेद और पीला रंग शुभ है। श्री हनुमानचालीसा का पाठ करें।
*9. धनु राश*िफल / Sagittarius Horoscope Today :* व्यवसाय में सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। छात्र सफलता की प्राप्ति करेंगे। आईटी, फ़िल्म और बैंकिंग  फील्ड के जातकों के लिए कई नवीन अवसर उपलब्ध रहेंगे। शिक्षा में प्रगति होगी। लव लाइफ अच्छा रहना चाहिए। नारंगी तथा पीला रंग शुभ है। आज आपकी हेल्थ अच्छी रहेगी। बहते जल में कोयला प्रवाहित करें।  
*10. मकर राश*िफल / Capricorn Horoscope Today :* आज छात्रों को परिश्रम करना होगा। बैंकिंग और आई टी फील्ड के जातक अपने टारगेट को प्राप्त करेंगे। छात्र सफल रहेंगे। लव पार्टनर को शिकायत का अवसर नहीं  देंगे। दाम्पत्य जीवन सुखी रहेगा। सफेद और नीला रंग शुभ है। हेल्थ बहुत अच्छी नहीं रहेगी। गरीबों में कम्बल का दान करें।श्री हनुमान जी के मन्दिर जाएं।
*11. कुंभ राश*िफल / Aquarius Horoscope Today :* दाम्पत्य जीवन में  किसी बात को लेकर तनाव हो सकता है।लव लाइफ सुखी रहेगी। सफेद और हरा शुभ रंग है। स्वास्थ्य सुख अच्छा रहना चाहिए। गरीबों में कम्बल  का दान करें।श्री हनुमान जी का ध्यान करते रहें।
*12. मीन राश*िफल / Pisces Horoscope Today :* आज का दिन उपलब्धियों भरा रहेगा। छात्रों को  सफलता की प्राप्ति होगी। आईटी,बैंकिंग और फ़िल्म से सम्बद्ध जातक सफल रहेंगे। लव लाइफ में विवाह की बात रखने का शानदार समय है। हेल्थ अच्छी नहीं रहेगी श्वांस के रोगी चिंतित रहेंगे। सफेद रंग समृद्धि कारक है।बहते जल में तांबा प्रवाहित करें।श्री विष्णु जी का ध्यान करते रहें। गरीबों में कम्बल का दान करें।

----------


## superidiotonline

> आपकी राशि मेष है?


नहीं................

----------

